# Elektronikas pamati >  Palīdziet, lūdzu =]

## Artūrs

Labdien!
Vēlos izveidot shēmu, kas ir redzama šajā attēlā, bet ir dažas neskaidras lietas, ko lūdzu kādu paskaidrot :

http://freecircuitdiagram.com/2009/0...0v-ac-voltage/

1) Vai to sprieguma regulētāju , kas ir shēmā 78L05 var aizstāt ar šādu  http://www.linear.com/product/LT1761  ?
2) Tam sprieguma regulētājam galvenais OUTPUTā ir "noturēt" 5V ?
3) Kadēļ ir uzzīmēti tie inverteri  5,6,7,8 zarā - kreisajā apakšējā stūrī?
4) Vislielākā neskaidrība man ir saistībā ar to inverteru , kas ir 14,1,2,7 zarā. Tas ir XOR  ( controlled inverter) ? Viss ir sazīmēts un uzkonstruēts, izņemot šīs divas komponentes.

Palīdziet, lūdzu, ja nav grūti.

----------


## zzz

1) jaa var. Njem veeraa ka LT ir piecas kaajas kas jaaiesleedz pareizi un vajag lielaaku kondensatoru izejaa kaa 78tajam stabilizatoram uzziimeets
2) jaa
3) CMOS elementiem, pat ja tie sheemaa nav vajadziigi, nedriikst ieejas atstaat gaisaa karaajamies. Taapeec taas ir iezemeetas.
4) kaajas 7 un 14 ir vieta, kur mikrosheemai tiek pievadiita baroshana. Tur nav nekaada xor.

A vispaar tu vinju toch taisiit taises, jeb tas tev ir maajasdarbs kaut kaadaa elektrikju profenee?

----------


## Artūrs

Man vajag parādīt parastu transformatora darbību praksē, teorētiskais gabals ir, bet praktiskajā ziņā iemaņu vispār nekādu nav, to trafu vajag kaut vai tikai , lai spuldzīti iededzinātu, bet man izejā ir tāds spriegums, ka pat skudra nesakustētos.
Nu ar LT izdarīšu visu kā nākas,vismaz mēģināšu, bet par to barošanu runājot, kā viņu shēmā uzzīmēt? No OUTPUTa vienkārši pie invertera ieejas novilkt vadu? Zemējuma nebūs.
Nu šajā vietā vajadzētu ritīgi palīdzību un tad viss , lieku uz kādu laiku mieru visiem  ::

----------


## kaspich

sheema izcils suuds.

----------


## ivog

> sheema izcils suuds.


 Pieļauju, ka šis teksts autoram ļoooti palīdzēja  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Pieļauju, ka šis teksts autoram ļoooti palīdzēja


 nu, ja buutu cilveks ar sajegu, paliidzeetu  ::  
vnk shai sheemai ir lielas iespeejas uziet gaisaa, taa arii to spuldziiti neiesleedzot.. te ir taa stulbaa situaacija, ka/kad it kaa PRASTAS, iesaaceju sheemas ir NEDROSHAS, nestabilas, nekorektas..

----------


## ddff

Bet no otras puses- cik daudz prieka, kad konstrukcija noriib rudens miglaa. Man personiigi switchmode baroklji ir miilji no 90-to beigaam, kad gandriiz nodedzinaaju darba galdu :] Kopsh taa laika atturos no taadu mezglu izgatavoshanas vai remonta. 

ddff

----------


## Artūrs

Ja negrib palīdzēt, kāpēc vispār kaut kas ir jāraksta?

----------


## kaspich

> Ja negrib palīdzēt, kāpēc vispār kaut kas ir jāraksta?


 ak tu smurguli/slinkais student, veel saaksi pravas kachaat?
tb, pretendee uz citu haljavnu paliidziibu? maacies pa manu/citu nodoklju naudu, un man [citiem ar] veel jaastutee buus?

----------


## Artūrs

1) Kāda jēga tev caur forumu kaut ko tamlīdzīgu teikt - slinkais students, šmurgulis.... nu bezgala kruts. 
2) Tev tas laikam jau ir par paradumu spriest pirms zini kā ir patiesībā.
3) Es neko nepretendēju, tā ir foruma būtība - prasīt palīdzību tiem, kas saprot, negribi , nepalīdzi.
4) Tu saņemsi pensiju pa savu nodokļu naudu un ne tu zini pa kādu naudu es mācos!
Varbūt no elektronikas tu saproti kaut ko, bet pēc tekstiem liekas diezgan sekls cilvēks. Labi, šis bija pēdējais, ko rakstīju tavā adresē.

----------


## kaspich

adresee, liekaas.. veel viens, kam dzimtaa valoda nevedaas.
puis, redzi, pat dziivodams liidz 100 gadu vecumam, pensijaa es neatsitiishu i 1/100 no taas naudas, kas samaksaata nodokljos. par teemu - no kurienes rodas izgliitiibas nozares budzets, skjiet, dzirdeejis, neesi. pat, ja kaut ko kaadreiz maksaa, maacoties augstaakajaa maaciibu iestaadee [ja maksaatu, paspeetu palieliities], Tu esi deldeejis savu pakalju pamat/vidusskolaa par citu nodkolju naudu. kuraa neesi iemaacijies neko daudz, kaa var nojaust.

p.s. foruma meerkjis nav: zinaataaju palidziibas dienests lohiem un slinkjiem. forumaa cilveeki APMAINAAS ziniibaam, viedokljiem, idejaam. 
p.p.s. uz laameriigajiem jautajumiem Tev tapa atbildeets.

----------


## Artūrs

Par tevi runājot, lohs paliek arī Āfrikā lohs, nenoturējos tev neuzrakstīt, jo šitādu sviestu tu man raksti publiski.

Ja tev iet slikti ar lasīšanu, tad atgriezies tu pamatskolā, jo ,ieejot forumā, ir skaidri rakstīts - jautā visu, kas saistīts ar elektroniku ( precīzi nenocitēšu), bet doma ir tāda, ka šeit var prasīt visu!
Ja tev, LIELAIS latviešu valodniek, patīk piesieties pie kaut kādiem atsevišķiem vārdiem, paskaties pats kā tu raksti!!!!!!!!! Tev tak tur pašam kļūdas tā kā sunim blusas kažokā, bet tu citiem māci rakstīt. 
Vienīgais , ko es tev varu pateikt - EJ TU D****!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wanderer

Just curious: kāda tev vidējā atzīme sportā, jaunais cilvēk?

----------


## Analogs

Tā shēma nedarbosies, pārslēgšanās brīdī visi tranzistori TR3 - TR6 būs vaļā un viss nodegs. Iesākumam labāk taisīt ar vienu tranzistoru. Jauda gan nebūs 120W !!! bet lampiņa varbūt spīdēs vismaz uz demo brīdi.

----------


## Isegrim

> http://freecircuitdiagram.com/2009/05/15/dc-ac-inverter-convert-12v-dc-voltage-to-110220v-ac-voltage/[/URL]


 Kāpēc jāmocās, jātērē laiks, darbs un materiāli, ja pagaldē (arī manā) mētājas nelietots APC UPS par kādiem 10 lašiem?

----------


## Artūrs

Paldies visiem, kas palīdzēja, laikam tomēr netaisīšu un atlikšu šito uz citu reizi, vienkārši trafs bija nopirkts un gribējās tomēr "karstu strebt".


 Paldies vēlreiz  ::

----------


## tvdx

> Ja negrib palīdzēt, kāpēc vispār kaut kas ir jāraksta?


 +1
un btw. kaspich , aizej uz kādu viduvēju skolu un paskaties, kā LV māca.... ja skolotāji pa lielāko daļu ir zābaki, tad kas var izaugt ? apskaties mācību grāmatas(it īpaši eksaktos priekšmetus) un kāpēc nav daudz labu skolotāju ? tie kas ir labi, tie strādā tikai sava fanātiskuma dēļ, bet tādu ir tiešām maz, beztam pa N slodzēm norāvušies, lai maizei pietiktu.... pārējiem skola bijusi nebijusi, skolēnu zināšanas ar pie dirsas , nekur citur darbu nevar dabūt, tāpēc jāiet uz skolu...
nu neaiziet tava nodokļu nauda līdz skolai, kautkur pa vidum izzūd, līdzīgi kā ceļu nodoklis līdz ceļiem neaiziet...  ::  tā lūk... p.s. jūs atbaidat visus "jaunos censoņus" un radat iespaidu, ka elektoniķi ir rupji alkoholiķi , kas tik vien māk,kā citiem dirst virsū, bet paši neko neizrāda ka varētu izdarīt.... skumji...

----------


## kaspich

kaads man var paskaidrot, kaapeec shie jaunie censonju aizstaavji NEKAD nesniedz padomu par teemu? arii shaja: manu zzz padomu. izsaku [pats] viedokli par sho sheemu [nemaniiju usera interesi - KAS TIESHi ir dirsaa, lidz ar to garo monologu nesaaku], bet no iazstaavju frontes KLUSUMS. aizstaavju fronte lielaas, kaa klausaas skanju caur FM transmiteri.
jaa, luudzu, naaciet jaunie censonjas. speci like tvdx juus pacels  ::

----------


## tvdx

a tu kādu cel ? vai centies visus jaunos norakt ?(bail no augošās konkurences vane ? )

----------


## Artūrs

Problēma ir tāda, ka mūsdienu elektroniķu skolās ( pa profenēm nerunāju,  jo tur vispār ir vāks), ka prakses ir diezgan pašvakas ( varētu  kritērijus vismaz kaut kādus noteikt), jo pārsvarā visi elektroniķi (  pie tam vēl it kā topošie inženieri! ) vai nu "pa blatu" sarunā, lai  uztaisa papīrus, ka prakses vieta ir kaut kādā uzņēmumā un tajā  priekšmetā īsti neko ne redzējuši, ne sapratuši tikai kaut kādu papīru  aizpilda un viss , vai nu iet uzņēmumos, kur var viegli tikt cauri (  apgriezt kondensatoriem kājiņas , pastāvēt pie konveijera un paskatīties  kā lente kustās utt.).
Otrais ir tas, ka skolās visa mācību  programma virzās ļoti ātri, es nepaspēju vienā iebraukt , ka man jau ir  jāmācās daudz kas cits un tā arī izpaliek saprašana par kaut ko konkrētu  , tā teikt no visa pa biškam. 
Trešais ir tas, ka elektroniķiem māca  nu pilnīgāko marazmu, kas nekad nebūs dzīvē tieši elektroniķim  vajadzīgs ( saku lietu, ar ko es sastopos) un ja man nav ,kas palīdz,  tad es nevaru vienlīdz labi iemācīties vienu un otru, jo pasniedzēji arī  nesēž epastos tik bieži, cik gribētos, viņiem ir pašiem arī savas rūpes  un tā.
Nu un ir vēl daudz citu lietu, ko te varētu bezgalīgi uzskaitīt.

Un par to cilvēku runājot,ar kuru strīdējos - vienkārši tiešām nokaitināja ,  ka apvaino, aizvaino tā teikt ne pa tēmu, nezinot nemaz kā ir. Ja es  būtu slinks vai man būtu pilnīgi vienalga uz to, kas vispār notiek, es  nebūtu prasījis palīdzību un "uzlicis mīksto" tam visam, bet ar  elektroniku praktiski esmu sācis tikai nodarboties pāris mēnešus atpakaļ  un es vēl nezinu ļoti daudz lietu, kas un ko dara shēmās,tādu shēmu izvēlējos, jo biju nopircis aiz savas nezināšanas jau iepriekš transformatoru, kas pārveido 11.5V uz 230V  ar 4 vadiem, bet shēmās visās ir centre tapped, gribēju viņu vismaz lietderīgi izmantot un skolās iemāca  programmēt mikrokontrolieri, izrēķināt jebkuru spriegumu starp  tranzistoru izvadiem, strāvas, impulsus paskatās, frekvences parēķina,  magnētiskos laukus utt., bet reālas lietas nemāca ( piemēram, analizēt kaut kādas shēmas), pēdējā kursā ir kaut kas līdzīgs signālu analīzei (gala eksāmenā - nomet shēmu galdā un jāizskaidro kāds signāls iziet laukā), tādēļ es arī prasu  ,varbūt, kādam liekas stulbas lietas, bet man nesaprotamas.

Nevar  visu uzreiz zināt un ja es būtu sapratis pēc datasheet , ko es visām  detaļām skatos, kas ir nezināmas, es nemaz te nebūtu neko prasījis.
Labi vismaz ir tas, ka transformatoru nenosvilināšu pa 12 Ls  ::

----------


## karloslv

> skolās iemāca  programmēt mikrokontrolieri, izrēķināt jebkuru spriegumu  starp  tranzistoru izvadiem, strāvas, impulsus paskatās, frekvences  parēķina,  magnētiskos laukus utt., bet reālas lietas nemāca


 Haha, izcils citāts. Kas ir tās REĀLĀS lietas? Un kur ir redzams, ka skolā ir apgūta māka "izrēķināt jebkuru spriegumu"? Kāpēc lai, izrēķinot jebkuru spriegumu un liekot lietā GALVU, nevarētu saprast, kā shēma strādā? Kas tad tavuprāt ir 'signālu analīze' un 'shēmu analīze'?

Ja godīgi, tavs gadījums ir izcili dīvains, bet laikam jau tipisks. Kā vispār var iedomāties iet studēt elektroniku, ja bērnībā nav pat lodāmurs turēts rokā, kaut kas jau lipināts? Kā to var darīt bez INTERESES? Tipa aiziešu uz augstskolu un tur no manis gan iztaisīs elektroniķi. Nē nu visu cieņu, ka pamazām sāc, bet zini, stipri par vēlu esi pamodies. Ne jau izglītība, profesori vai kaut kādi kursi tevi padarīs par specu, bet TIKAI paša interese un paša darbošanās. Es domāju, ka lielākā daļa šeit ir sākusi gadu 5-6-8 vecumā ar to darboties.

----------


## kaspich

> ... jo pārsvarā visi elektroniķi (  pie tam vēl it kā topošie inženieri! ) vai nu "pa blatu" sarunā, lai  uztaisa papīrus, ka prakses vieta ir kaut kādā uzņēmumā un tajā  priekšmetā īsti neko ne redzējuši, ne sapratuši tikai kaut kādu papīru  aizpilda un viss , vai nu iet uzņēmumos, kur var viegli tikt cauri (  apgriezt kondensatoriem kājiņas , pastāvēt pie konveijera un paskatīties  kā lente kustās utt.)...
> 
>  ar  elektroniku praktiski esmu sācis tikai nodarboties pāris mēnešus atpakaļ 
> ...nomet shēmu galdā un jāizskaidro kāds signāls iziet laukā)..


 es domaaju, ka shis saiisinaajums visu izskaidro.
pie taa, ka visi dabuu parakstus, lien cauri, ir vainiigi tikai pashi studenti.
arii pie taa, ka interese uzrodas 2 ned. pirms eksaamena.
un peedejais - jau kaa sekas. ne sekss.

kas ir trakaakais. ka shaadi studenti ir tik tupi, ka nejeedz, ko muld. ja suudzaas par dziivi, buutu vismaz maacejushi muti tureet ciet sadaljaa - visi tikai papirus gaadaa, man interese uzradaas 2 ned. atpakalj.. tas tak ir vaaks  ::

----------


## Artūrs

Ir tā, ka es varētu izrēķināt spriegumu vai strāvu atsevišķos zaros, taču tad, kad sastopos ar pirmo reizi redzētām detaļām, es apjūku , datasheetā ir izskaidrots viss, bet,piemēram, tādu jautājumu kā es uzdevu ,tur nevar atrast, ja man nav simulācijas programmā pieejama detaļa, kas ir uzzīmēta shēmā, bet ir citas, es nesaprotu kā viņas kopā jāslēdz ( es runāju tieši par savu problēmu).

P.S. kaspich, es prasīju, jo vēlējos "uz ātro" uztaisīt vēl savam materiālam klāt, ko esmu jau SEN sagatavojis, šādu invertoru ( par transformatoru jau teicu  un kādēļ šādu shēmu paņēmu). Ja nesanāks  un tagad arī nesanāks, nekas. Man tāpat būs labi, vienkārši gribēju , lai ir vēl labāk! Ar slinkumu šeit nav nekāda sakara un tāpēc es vēlreiz saku, nevajag runāt , ja nezini kā ir patiesībā!

----------


## JDat

Prakse pašvaka? Kur biji, ka pie manis uz praksi nenāci? Tavā vietā cits Artūrs atnāca. Mācās... Pagaidām galva pilna ar dumībām. Like: pālodējam kondierus PCI skaņas kartē - labāk skanēs, bet jau skatās uz FFT un redz ka nav jēga nu nekāda. Sāk kasīt pakausi. Tikai viena problēma. Pie manis praksē (jā es jau uzaugu līdz tādam administratīvam līmenim, ka pieņemu praksi) dumības nav cieņā. Girbēs iemācīties, iemācīsies. Dzīs dumības, varēs turpināt dzīt dumības arī grāvi rokot.

Vai ir kaut viens jaunais censonis, kas var primitīvu shēmu 15 minūtēs salodēt? HUJ! Atnāk censonis RTU-Bakalaurs. Snīpis debesīs. Prasa 5 ls stundā. Plati lodē 35 minūtes. Par ko maksāt, ja es pats to pašu izdaru 15 minūtēs. Sak 1 Ls par plati ir lēti? Bļadj, ja māk lodēt, tad var nopelnīt naudiņu, bet ja tizls un lepns, tad ar kāju pa dirsu (vai vēl labāk pa muti) un Pis Nahuj. Klāt vēl paprasīt kompensāciju par iztērēto laiku uz tādu izdjuku.

Kas vainīgs pie tā ka nemāk lodāmuru cilāt? Vidusskola? Univerisitāte? Vai tomēr stulba galva un tizli pirksti?

Tas tā no manas pēdējo divu nedēļu praktiskās pieredzes ražošanā. 

PS: Palieku vecāks, un, iespējams, gudrāks. Daži Kaspicha teksti sāk pa druskai pielekt.

----------


## kaspich

> Ir tā, ka es varētu izrēķināt spriegumu vai strāvu atsevišķos zaros, taču tad, kad sastopos ar pirmo reizi redzētām detaļām, es apjūku , datasheetā ir izskaidrots viss, bet,piemēram, tādu jautājumu kā es uzdevu ,tur nevar atrast, ja man nav simulācijas programmā pieejama detaļa, kas ir uzzīmēta shēmā, bet ir citas, es nesaprotu kā viņas kopā jāslēdz ( es runāju tieši par savu problēmu).


 klau, a uz tualeti aizieshana jau nav [muusdienaas] jaasimulee? es ne par Tevi konkreti, bet - idejiski.
nez, kaa cilveeki agrak bez tiem simulatoriem iztika..

aizmirsti par simulatoriem. tie ATRADINA domaat. turklaat, nemaakuliiga to lietoshana noved pie nepareiziem secinaajumiem. tajos beernudaarza uzdevumos nav ko dariit ar simulatoru. 
probleema, ko redzu - Tu JAU centies nedomaat. Tu meegjini IZLIIST, tupa nomainot detalju [peec nosaukuma], nevis SAPROTOT, meegjinot IZDOMAAT, kaa tas viss darbojas.
ja nesaproti, kas kopaa jaasledz, jaasaak ar vienkaarshaaku lietu - TRANZISTORA darbiiba. pamatsleegumos. iesleegt LED. to pamirkskjinaat. liidz paarveidotajiem ir kaa lidz meenesim veel  :: 


p.s. yesss. Jdat jauno skoloshana naak par labu  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Labi vismaz ir tas, ka transformatoru nenosvilināšu pa 12 Ls


 Jā, kas guļ, tas negrēko.  :: 
Vai tev obligāti tas trafiņš kā paaugstinošais jāizmanto? Lieto kā tīkla trafu kādam projektam!

----------


## Artūrs

Lai sāktu lodēt , sākumā ir jāsaprot vispār ko lodē.

Un ir jauni censoņi, kas shēmas lodē ļoti ātri, vienkārši jau no mazotnes nodarbojas ar tādām lietām pulciņu skolotāju pavadībā. Es jau neteicu, ka visi prakses vadītāji ir tādi, kas ļauj neko nedarīt, ir cilvēki, kas ir ieinteresēti, lai otrs ( praktikants) iemācītos kaut ko, bet vairums studenti izvēlas vieglāko ceļu, par ko jau teicu.

Nu kaut kādos pamatslēgumos es varētu izrēķināt, bet ir daudzas lietas, ko es nemāku internetā atrast  un kas sagādā problēmas .
Par tiem simulatoriem es piekrītu, mēģināšu tā darīt, bet vairāk tam atkal pievērsīšos , kad nāks tuvāk vasara. Šoreiz nesanāca, tad nu izglītošos pusgada garumā un tad otro mēģinājumu ar kaut ko darīšu, piemēram, jau ir padomā pulkstens, ļoti vienkāršs ( 7 segmentu indikators, dažas kapacitātes, mikrokontrolieris un 9 pretestības).

----------


## kaspich

pag, pavadiibaa? vadiitaaji ieintereseeti?
da uz pasaules ir 6 MILJARDI cilveku, kam, goda vaards, ir VIENALGA, kaa Tu lodee, vai lodee. tas tachu TEV ir vajadziigs [ja ir]. ne prakses vadiitaajam, ne pulcinja skolotaajam.
vinji ir vajadziigi, lai TU vinjus terpinaatu, TU no vinjiem maacitos, Tu skraiditu pakalj - sak, paraadi sho, izstaasti to. puis, Tu neesi sapratis pamatlietas shajaa dziivee.

----------


## JDat

Orgovorkas, otgovorkas tilzuma vārdā. Divi opinji, 10 kondieri, pocis, KRENs, dažas SMD pretenes. Tilzums iestājas, tad kad nejēdz elektrolītu vai diodi pareizi ielodēt. BAKALAURS, kas prasa 5 Ls/h.

Ir mums viens motētājs, kas no elektronikas ne ko nejēdz, bet... Čalis strādā 3x ātrāk par mani. Attiecībā uz kabeļiem un mehāniskajiem darbiem. Jāliekodē petestība? Vienreiz parādi un aizmirsti. Ja čalis nezin, tad uzreiz stop un parpasa vai šo detaļu (pretestību) drīkst otrādi ielodēt. Nu un ka nezin. Tāpēc arī prasa. Pasaki ka vienalga, tad lodē. Pat bija gadījums, ka lodēja visas pretestības pēc krāsu kodiem tieši tā kā manā paraugā. Es saku, tak pofig. Šis- Es nezināju tāpēc darīku kā paraugā. Kurš vēl tā dara? Jaunizceptie bakalauri? Tad pirmos divus-trīs gab parāda un paprasa kas ir slikti. Atbildē, lodē tā. Montē šitā. Uzreiz pielec. Pēc tam skaties, ka atrod metodēs kā vēl ātrāk darīt. Racionalizē procesu. To es saucu par gribēšanu strādāt. Nevis sākt ar cenas nosaukšanu, un tikai tad parāda ka neko nejēdz. Tā ka. Pamatā attiesme vainīga. To var ātri ar manām psiholoģijas dotībām izkost.

----------


## Artūrs

Ja uzskati atšķiras, tas nenozīmē , ka neesmu sapratis, es uzskatu savādāk. Viņam ir jābūt ieinteresētam iemācīt, māceklim atkal mācīties. Piemēram, es prasu - parādi man šo , izstāsti to, ja viņš to tikai savas maizes dēļ dara, tad, lodēdams kaut kādu shēmu kopā, tu arī nesapratīsi kā pareizi turēt lodāmuru. Es nezinu kā citi, bet vismaz es nu noteikti pa tādiem forumiem vispār nevazātos, ja man atliktu laika visam - izanalizēt shēmu, visu izrēķināt,uzlabot, tā nu nav un tas nenozīmē , ka esmu slinks vai nevēlos iemācīties,vismaz man tam visam trūkst laika, jo gribas visu tā maksimāli, bet re ka nesanāk  :: 

JDat, ja neesi pats tādā situācijā bijis, tad vismaz iztēlojies, lūdzu - tu vēlies stipendiju dabūt ( līdz ar to tur ir jābūt atzīmēm augstajā galā)  un lai to dabūt tev vajag visus priekšmetus ļoti labi uzspēt ( mikrokontrolieros jāprogrammē, citos priekšmetos arī jāprogrammē, citur tev jāiemācās tas, citur šitais , nu laiks nav sabiedrotais), bet pats ar elektroniku nodarbojies tikai pavisam nesen, tad* pa* *kuru laiku* man atliek sevi pilnveidot?!? Varbūt, es ne tā sapratu  par tām atgavorkām, bet es aiz sava slinkuma negribu displeja vietā diodes lodēt? Vienkārši es domāju to pulksteni arī izmantot, nevis prosta tāpat, lai man būtu tikai ko darīt un ar  diodēm neizskatīsies tik smuki, cik ar displeju , vismaz man patiktu vairāk, ja nebūtu ar diodēm.

----------


## JDat

Man ir interese lai darbs iet uz priekšu. Ja cilvēks klusē un neko nedara, jo nezin, tad tas kretinē. pasakot nomēri opiņiem režīmu, cilvēks ne ko nedara. Tad tas ir kretīniski. Vēl kretīniskāk ka slēdz oscili iekšā. Tā vietā lai parasītu: Kā jāmēra? Atbilde: Voltmetra - pie GND. Uz visām opiņu izejām ar plusu baksti un skaties DC spriegumu. Darīts! 2 minūtes kā maksimums. Kāda hera pēc man jādu jāmāca? Lai skola māca par manu nodokļos samaksāto naudu. A ja pie manis strādā, tas arī prakses laikā saņem aldziņu. A ja nestrādā, tad PN. Tas pats forumā. Nesini-prasi. Iemācies noforumulēt jautājumu. Nevis ieliec shēmu un paprasi: vai strādās? Bez niansēm.

Bļed. Laikam mēs tiešām esam sēņu ēdāju nācija bez smadzenēm.  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Mja..., palasot šos tekstus, sāc saprast, kādās auzās mēs esam.

----------


## Artūrs

Ne es prasīju vai strādās, ne arī neko nedarīdams cerēju uz citu palīzību. Dažas lietas es prasīju apstiprinājumam un tieši konkrētu : 4) Vislielākā neskaidrība man ir saistībā ar to inverteru , kas ir  14,1,2,7 zarā. Tas ir XOR  ( controlled inverter) ? Viss ir sazīmēts un  uzkonstruēts, izņemot šīs divas komponentes.
Es vienkārši nemācēju viņu shēmā uzzīmēt un šis viss iegāja tādās sliedēs, tas arī viss.

----------


## kaspich

> Ne es prasīju vai strādās, ne arī neko nedarīdams cerēju uz citu palīzību. Dažas lietas es prasīju apstiprinājumam un tieši konkrētu : 4) Vislielākā neskaidrība man ir saistībā ar to inverteru , kas ir  14,1,2,7 zarā. Tas ir XOR  ( controlled inverter) ? Viss ir sazīmēts un  uzkonstruēts, izņemot šīs divas komponentes.
> Es vienkārši nemācēju viņu shēmā uzzīmēt un šis viss iegāja tādās sliedēs, tas arī viss.


 zaraa?
kaads tur XOR? un kaads XOR sakars ar controlled inverter?

puis, Tu par ko vispaar????

----------


## JDat

kā darbojas XOR?
Šo shemoču var atkārtot ar K155LA3 ibio...

Divas lietas par taviem XOR.
1) CMOS ieejas nekad neatstāt "gaisā" vai nu pie barošanas vai pie GND pieslēt. Pat nedomā par liekajiem XORiem, ko tiem izejas gaisā.
2) paskaties kā strādā XOR un sapratīsi kā izmantotie elemti ir ieslēgti.

Seciānums: puis! ko tu esi mācījies ka nezini?
Es vēl sarastu, ja ieiet auzās ar gala traņiem. Arī es varētu tur iebezties, bet nu loģikas elemeti...

----------


## Artūrs

Man teica, ka tas neesot XOR, es zinu kā strādā XOR, bet ne to kā tas strādā elektriskajās ķēdēs. Nu pašus loģiskos pamatelementus es mācījos , no kā tie sastāv, bet XOR nē, tikai funkcijas un realizācija ar citiem elementiem  ::  Man teica, ka tas neesot XOR, bet nu es it kā jau sākumā domāju , ka tas varētu būt controlled inverter un pameklēju, ka controlled inverter ir tas pats, kas XOR. Aj, te viens saka tā, cits savāk, nezinu vienkārši ko klausīties.....

----------


## habitbraker

NUUU tur tachu peec simbola vien var noteikt, kas tas par elementu + pat IC nosaukums noraadiits

----------


## JDat

Da pofig. XOR kaut liec, ja māki. Svarīti lai invertē iekšā nākošo signālu.
Shēmā ir NOT pēc apzīmējuma. A ja nezina ko dara 7 un 14 kāja, tad 3.14zdets.

----------


## Artūrs

Nu shēmā es sapratu tos invertorus kā pastiprinātājus ( tranzistorus) , es tak vēl ar praktiskām shēmām neesmu saskāries, tādēļ arī prasīju dažas lietas, kas nav līdz galam saprotamas.

----------


## JDat

Ar teorētiskām darbojies? Apzīmējumus shēmās mācījies? Tā nezīmē pastiprinātājus. Vismaz ne šitādās shēmas. Globālās bloks'jemās tur jā, tur zīmē.

----------


## habitbraker

> Nu shēmā es sapratu tos invertorus kā pastiprinātājus ( tranzistorus) , es tak vēl ar praktiskām shēmām neesmu saskāries, tādēļ arī prasīju dažas lietas, kas nav līdz galam saprotamas.


 Nee tachu, tie ir parastaakie invertori - lai izprastu darbiibu, pietiek  ar ideaalo modeli, kaads tev visticamak ir maaciits. Kondensatorus  (vismaz paarejas procesos) maaki?

----------


## Artūrs

Pārejas procesi ir kā domāti? Zinu tikai zemo frekvenču filtru un augsto, neko citu neesmu mācījies, vēl kā tranzistoram pastiprinājumu rēķina, ja ir kondensators ieejā, izejā, Millera teorēmas, rezonansē un maiņstrāvā esmu sastapies ar tiem. Vairs arī īpaši neko nezinu par kondensatoriem, lieta ir tāda, ka man rēķināt ir nācies tikai mazus ķēžu fragmentus.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu piemeeram http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/rc/rc_1.html

----------


## karloslv

Vecīt, sāc pa posmiem, nevis te par visu reizē runāt. Shēmu proti loģiskās daļās sadalīt, uzreiz ar aci aptvert, cik tajā ir principiālu daļu? Es tur redzu signāla ģeneratoru, impulsu formētāju, jaudas slēdžus, izejas transformatoru nu un vēl barošanas daļu. Ko redzi tu? Zaru 1-2-7-14? Aizmirsti par to vārdu "zars", tā te neviens neko nesauc. IC2 ir 4069, tātad invertors, strādā ar loģiskiem līmeņiem.

Tālāk - katru posmu proti izskaidrot? Savus aprēķinus pielietot? Aizmirsti par "tranzistors - pastiprinātājs", tranzistors pastiprina tikai retos un rūpīgi izvēlētos gadījumos  ::   Izskatās, ka neesi redzējis RC ģeneratoru uz loģiskajiem elementiem, tad vismaz pats padomā, kā strādā divi invertori un R1, R2, C1 shēmas kreisajā pusē. Nekādus tranzistorus tur nevajag, lieto idealizētus 0/5V loģiskos līmeņus. Kas notiek, ja uz kājas 13 ir loģiskais 0 un kondensators ir izlādēts? Kā laikā mainās spriegumi? 

Ja sāksi vismaz lietot savas zināšanas un parādīt, ka domā, nevis tikai prasīt gatavas atbildes, tad arī būs cieņa un palīdzība. A to te daudzi tādi ir bijuši.

----------


## Artūrs

Es jau sapratu kā man darboties un vēl ar skarbajām pamācībām vairāk pieleca.
Paldies, tā arī darīšu, nu vismaz pieleca kaut kas vairāk un  es nerakstu par savu domgājienu, jo neērti paliktu, ja tas viss, ko domāju izrādās ir pilnīgas muļķības  :: 

P.S.  Attiecībā ne uz shēmu ,kam ir vajadzīgas šuntes?

----------


## uldisb

Ja nav noslēpums, tad kur Tu mācies tomēr? Kā var tikt līdz tādām lietām apejot Elektrotehnikas pamatus, Teorētisko elektrotehniku, šodien to sauc par' Ķēžu teoriju. Vismaz mums to mācija smagi, gan tehnikumā gan institūtā, un vēl piebilda, ja jūs šo nerubijat, tad tālāk šeit nav ko darīt. Nu izmeta jau kādu ārā... Vai visi apguva šo priekšmetu? Nē. Tāpat katrā kursā bija 2..3 varbūt 4 cilvēki, kuri spēja rubīt fišku (no 30!!!) Un arī beidzot institūtu katrā katedras grupā gan virs mums gan zem bums bija tie 2...3 varbūt 4 cilvēki, kuri izejot pasaulē "ņeupaļi ļicom v grjaz". BEt aiz viņiem laba grupiņa ļaužu, kuri nokļūstot labā darbā, kolektīvā arī kļuva par lietaskokiem. Pārejie..nu ja meitenes, tad kafijas vārītājas..čaļi nezinu.
Diemžēl šis ceļš šodien nestrādās, kaut liekas, Tu varbūt varētu būt tai otrā grupā.
Jā par praksēm tev gan piekrītu, mums bija radikāli pretēji, rindā stāvēja darba devēji, īpaši sadalē. Un vēl naudu maksāja. 
Šodien tikai saviem spēkiem.
Šuntējot tiek atvieglots vai noslogots kādas ierīces darbs.

----------

